# fs: fly river turtle (aka pig nosed turtle)



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

the time has come to find my 12 inch frt a new loving home , price is 400 bucks a good deal , but buyer must meet proper housing standards , ive had a few flakes in recent listings, looking for suitable owner , name is myrtle and its very active and entertaining , here are some pics in my old thread , feel free to msg for info ..

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...-17/juices-turtle-new-pics-feb-16-2012-a-362/

$$400 bucks


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

great deal. i hope he finds a good home.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks mike ... im gonna miss this guy , but momma is peggo with baby number 2 , so we going to have 2 babies under 2 >>>> lol



m_class2g said:


> great deal. i hope he finds a good home.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> so we going to have 2 babies under 2 >>>> lol


You are a brave brave man Justin!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Haha. Ya I know buds. But have them close has always been our plan.



tony1928 said:


> You are a brave brave man Justin!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as they get older they will keep each other company and play together giving mom and dad some extra free time....

God luck with the sale..


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

How big of a tank do they require?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

All depends , 6 ft minimum in length ...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> as they get older they will keep each other company and play together giving mom and dad some extra free time....
> 
> God luck with the sale..


Yup this is the plan buds.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> Yup this is the plan buds.


you will find the physical fights r more fair the closer in age they r.................hahahhahaa.


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

Can you tell me what and how often he is being fed, the size of tank he is being kept in now and also do you have any recent pictures of him. Also, is 12" shell or nose to tail length.
Thanks.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Keep in mind this guy is hand fed and super cool.


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a few already, so I am aware of how " super cool" they are. I would still like to know what you are hand feeding him though and what you consider to be 12" in size?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

If you need to ask information , why don't you try a pm ? How would you even pick this guy up ? A bit of a drive , don't ya think. Also the "super cool " comment was not intented for you , it was a general statement for anyone else who may be interested.

Prefer local sale thanks.



princedundee said:


> I have a few already, so I am aware of how " super cool" they are. I would still like to know what you are hand feeding him though and what you consider to be 12" in size?


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

The information I asked may be of help to others who are interested as they would probably want to know the same things. I was in Vancouver last week and would have brought him home with me if I would have had more information than you have given so far.

Good luck with your sale.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Myrtle still awaiting a new owner. Had some interest. But person has disappeared. Still for sale.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump to the top , looking for a nice home still ....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sold !! found a new home outside of Edmonton ....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that Justin! I'll close the thread for ya.


----------

